# [SOLVED]Unable to mount root fs ... unknown-block(8,3)

## loocash

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
```

Serdecznie witam  :Smile: 

Swiezo po instalacji gentoo x86 (obok windy) wg. oficjalnego tutoriala otrzymalem wspomniany komunikat. Rozumiem przez to, ze niewlasciwie skonfigurowalem kernela. Probowalem roznych kombinacji (wg. google) jednak nic nie przynosi skutku.

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc  :Smile: 

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Thermal Subsystem (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce GT 130M] (rev a1)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

```

.config

```

ścięło :)

```

Last edited by loocash on Tue May 22, 2012 8:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## PabloEsc

Bardziej pomogłaby informacja :

- jaki typ partycji założyłeś na /

- co masz w GRUBie

- jaki masz układ partycji (fdisk -l)

Od razu sprawdziłbym czy przypadkiem nie sformatowałeś partycji na ext4, a domyślnie nie jest ona wybrana (jest w File System).

----------

## loocash

fdisk -l

```

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x04ac1e08

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2          206848   215541759   107667456    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       215541760   235076799     9767520   83  Linux

/dev/sda4       235076800   528295179   146609190    5  Extended

/dev/sda5       235076863   235333839      128488+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6       235333903   528295179   146480638+  83  Linux

```

file -s /dev/sda6 czyli /

```

/dev/sda6: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=84e2efdd-8724-4dcf-bfdf-889393c89674 (needs journal recovery) (large files)

```

dodatkowo /dev/sda3 czyli boot

```

/dev/sda3: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data (mounted or unclean), UUID=74d67207-b33a-46e8-8e27-ad31c9fc981a (large files)

```

menu.lst

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

```

----------

## SlashBeast

w grubie podajesz sda3 zamiast sda6. z sda3 grub czyta obraz kernela, initramfs o ile jest i tak dalej. root= jest przekazane do kernela i to musi byc rootfs.

----------

## loocash

tak jest  :Smile:  dzięki

----------

## Jacekalex

 *loocash wrote:*   

> tak jest  dzięki

 

To wsadź jeszcze ten konfig kernela  (w pierwszym poście) w znaczniki CODE, bo cieżko sie  czyta taką sieczkę.

----------

